# English Muffins



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I would love to know what your favorite recipe is for English Muffins

I tried one from the internet and it was ok but not exactly what I was looking 
for


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

I've used them to soak up over easy eggs, an omelette, with jam, sometimes with sausage pattie. What other than these are you looking for?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one in one of my cookbooks somewhere. It might take me a day or so to find it again.

I remember the cooking part being a 2-step process, first frying the dough and then baking. But that's a memory from when I read the book straight through like a novel, 20 years ago.
(I was a weird kid.)


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Ellendra Thank you for remembering the cookbook. Sometimes those old cookbook have the best recipes 
The one I have is a 2 step process too. 

Lowground Thank you for your ways to use them. 
I make egg muffins sort of like the egg mac muffins. 

Do you make your own? 

I would like to know if someone has a good [email protected] (tried and true)recipe 
the use.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

*lolart*, if I have it right, what you're failing to communicate is that you're looking for a recipe to make the English muffins themselves -- not how to use them once they're made.

*Tommyice* has a marvelous recipe for them. I'll mention your thread to her and I'm sure she'll post it.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

This is what I make every few weeks. If from the King Arthur cookbook with my notes and modifications.


English Muffin 

Starter
25oz flour
24 oz water
Â½ tsp yeast

Dough
29 oz flour
2 oz tapioca starch
4 tsp yeast
4 tsp salt
8T sugar
8 tsp baking powder
4 oz melted butter
24 oz warm milk, warm

Starter, mix all cover at leave at room temp 4-16 hours
Mix starter and all dough ingredients to form smooth batter. Then beat 5-8 min. Cover and raise till double 1 1/2 hour. Till puffy.
Put rings on griddle and sprinkle germade on bottom and one dough is in on top. Cook on one side 10-12 min with pan on top. Flip and cook on other side


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> *lolart*, if I have it right, what you're failing to communicate is that you're looking for a recipe to make the English muffins themselves -- not how to use them once they're made.
> 
> *Tommyice* has a marvelous recipe for them. I'll mention your thread to her and I'm sure she'll post it.


I already started looking for it--my kitchen is somehow now my new weaving studio. LOL I thought I had posted the recipe in SingleTree but I fear it might have fallen victim to the pruning that helps to maintain that area. I do remember using a two step process. They weren't rolled and cut but rather plopped and shaped. Cooked on the griddle and then finished off in the oven. I do have a trick at the beginning that dissolved the baking powder in warm water before adding to the mix. Created a bubbling, fizzing that when heated the second time on the griddle/oven caused the second "explosion" resulting in the nooks and crannies.

I've also seen, but haven't tried yet, where you leave your dough overnight to basically overproof and that helps to develop the nooks/crannies.


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry lolart. I misread your post, thought you were asking what are you supposed to do with them. No I have never made them from scratch but I can give you an amazing banana bread recipe.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I made them once using Alton Brown's recipe from Good Eats. They were good, but took a while to cook.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Lowground I would love your amazing banana bread recipe 
I buy banana on sale and what we don't eat I freeze 


kyweaver I will check out his recipe


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't know how to make them, but I crave them split and toasted with too much real butter and blackberry jam while they are still warm and soft in the middle, slightly chewy, and light and crunch toasted on the outside. Immediate satisfaction.


----------



## Lowground (Jun 27, 2016)

Banana Sour Cream Bread 
PREP TIME 10 Min 
COOK TIME 1 Hr 
READY IN 1 Hr 10 Min 
Original recipe yield 4 - 7x3 inch loaves 

INGREDIENTS
&#8226;	1/4 cup white sugar
&#8226;	1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
&#8226;	3/4 cup butter
&#8226;	3 cups white sugar
&#8226;	3 eggs
&#8226;	6 very ripe bananas, mashed
&#8226;	1 (16 ounce) container sour cream
&#8226;	2 teaspoons vanilla extract
&#8226;	2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
&#8226;	1/2 teaspoon salt
&#8226;	3 teaspoons baking soda
&#8226;	4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

DIRECTIONS
1.	Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C). Grease four 7x3 inch loaf pans. In a small bowl, stir together 1/4 cup white sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon. Dust pans lightly with cinnamon and sugar mixture. 
2.	In a large bowl, cream butter and 3 cups sugar. Mix in eggs, mashed bananas, sour cream, vanilla and cinnamon. Mix in salt, baking soda and flour. Divide into prepared pans. 
3.	Bake for 1 hour, until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweetie makes English muffin bread. I don't know the recipe, have to look it up. I just mix it, A batter poured into loaf pan and baked, slice and toast in the wood stove oven to brown. Has all them big air bubbles for holding butter and jam. I like English muffins, hate the time to make, like the bread better. Was just a recipe off the internet. Makes great egg in the hole, fried on a griddle or french toast....James


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

jwal10 yum!! I saw a recipe for the English muffin bread on you tube last night.
It did sound good I think with your recommendation I will try it 
Thanks 

lowgrownd Thanks for the recipe it sure sound wonderful I will be trying it as soon
as I get some more sour cream. :nanner:


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

lolart said:


> Ellendra Thank you for remembering the cookbook. Sometimes those old cookbook have the best recipes
> The one I have is a 2 step process too.


I've searched high and low, and I can't find that cookbook anywhere


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Ellendra I am sorry you went to so much trouble, what I regret is you can't fine a treasured cookbook. 

I love old cook books, I have few and I had downloaded some as well


----------

